# Golden Globe race 2018



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

Golden Globe Race 2018 - Live Sail Die

A nice idea and refreshing to get away from the ridiculous price tags of most modern-day races. However, the entrance requirements for the boats seem quite restrictive to me. In 1968 not all boats fit into those parameters.

I would like to see a revival of the original BOC rules/classes, or a modern take thereof, that would allow almost any true amateur sailor to enter. That is why I like the idea of invitation only--a certain level safety, seamanship and sea time would need to be proven to gain entry.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good idea. Who will be the next Robin Knox Johnston? Or Crowhurst? A new Motissier would be refreshing.

https://www.google.com/search?q=196...5D4OeugT864CACg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=631


----------



## Caribbeachbum (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh, man, a big part of me wants to do this! The wiser part of me knows that the last part of Live-Sail-Die would probably arrive sooner than I'd like if I were to try...


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

One of my first thoughts was that I had plenty of time to make it back home and prepare for this! Unfortunately, I don't fit the very narrow size limits 

aeventyr60, we definitely don't need another Crowhurst! and let's not forget that, despite being one of the best sailors (arguably the best) in the race, Moitessier abandoned his family for his second lap.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

^Yes, and Johnson donated his winnings to the Crowhurst family


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

obelisk said:


> One of my first thoughts was that I had plenty of time to make it back home and prepare for this! Unfortunately, I don't fit the very narrow size limits
> 
> aeventyr60, we definitely don't need another Crowhurst! and let's not forget that, despite being one of the best sailors (arguably the best) in the race, Moitessier abandoned his family for his second lap.


Yes, the size limits are rather narrow. If it wasn't for that my boat would be perfect (the boat,not me) I agree that Moitessier was probably was the best however ref the family part....we don't really know anything about that. The older I get the more I realize how mucked up things can be and nobody knows the story as well as you do......
Hey, why are the size limits so narrow? Does this mimick the size of the original boats?


----------



## Boogie Nights (Oct 15, 2014)

I read this via my local magazine, and was excited and disappointed all in one go. 
I love the idea of the taking it back to basics, corinthian spirited globe sailing, but
with such restrictions it is surely out of touch. 

I'd seriously consider this, but not with those restrictions.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was reading the requirements, not sure that the restrictions are that restrictive. Any body care to continue this restriction discussion?


----------



## Boogie Nights (Oct 15, 2014)

aeventyr60 said:


> I was reading the requirements, not sure that the restrictions are that restrictive. Any body care to continue this restriction discussion?


for a start, all yachts must be longkeel. That's me out already. 
even supposing I DID convert to longkeel for the adventure, the size restriction as given in the following quote from the yachting monthly news page on facebook would have me. I wouldnt want to do it in less than 40':

"The Race has been limited to 20 entrants, and by invitation only, sailing production boats of 32-36ft, long-keeled and with keel-hung rudders, designed before 1988. That specification, intended to ensure the race is run in boats similar to Sir Robin's Suhaili, restricts the range of designs to 13. However, the organisers may accept non-production yachts that fit the description."


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

maybe restrictions is the wrong word but there is a very narrow description of acceptable boats. in fact, only one boat from the original 1968 race, Robin Knox-Johnston's Suhaili, fits the parameters.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe by keeping the size down and in older full keel boats they will have more finishers, a closer race time wise as the boat will be close in hull speed and then the fact that maybe the average dude has a chance of participating in an around the world race. Most of the boats mentioned could be had for around 60K. Of course the fit out is extra...


----------

